# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  نحوه تشخیص سیستم عامل های نسخه اصل از یر اصل هنگام آپدیت؟

## sajad_3dmax

با عرض لام و خسته نباشید
راستش رو بخواید خیلی وقته که این نکته ذهن منو به خودش معطوف کرده که سایت مایکروسافت یا سایت نرم افزارهای دیگه ،هنگام دانلود آپدیت از کجا پی به تقلبی بودن نرم افزار میبرند؟

----------

